# Make Micro SD card read only



## SilasPJ (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a micro sd card. After copying the required files into it, i want to make it read only so that other users cannot modify the contents of the card. How do i do it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It depends on the brand, many have a slider switch on the card to make it read only. How to Remove the Read Only on an SD Card for Treo | eHow
Do the opposite of this to make it Read Only.


----------



## SilasPJ (Jul 31, 2013)

I believe the sliders are there in SD cards not microSD. Anyway, my microSD doesn't have a slider in it. Anyother way?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On a Micro card the only way you can do it is to set it as read only in the file properties, but any savvy user can google on how to unlock it> How to Format Write Protection on a Micro SD Card | eHow


----------

